# BBB



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2015)

Decided to try to make some.

Found this on sale


De boned and cut in half.





Cured with TQ and brown sugar for 9 days.



Cured nice.



After a 2 day rest in the fridge, it was time to smoke.



Using pitmasters dust.



After 10 hours I pulled them.







Turned out pretty tasty.


----------



## goensouth (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks good.I want to try BBB but can't find TQ in my area.Guess I will haft to order online.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice looking BBB Adam!


----------



## tropics (Apr 11, 2015)

Adam that looks good to me,I just picked up some TQ will be doing this real soon. What temp did you smoke them to?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2015)

Goensouth said:


> Looks good.I want to try BBB but can't find TQ in my area.Guess I will haft to order online.








dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking BBB Adam!




Thanks guys



tropics said:


> Adam that looks good to me,I just picked up some TQ will be doing this real soon. What temp did you smoke them to?



The IT was 120 when I pulled them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks Great Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks awesome Adam !  BLT time....

:points1:


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Adam!!:drool
> 
> Nice Job!!Thumbs Up -----------------------:points:
> 
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Adam!!:drool
> 
> Nice Job!!Thumbs Up -----------------------:points:
> 
> ...




Thanks Bear.  I owe it all to you for teaching me the curing thing.

Thanks for the point.  






WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Adam !  BLT time....
> 
> :points1:



Thanks Justin.  Hope to slice it up tonight or tomorrow.

Thanks for the point.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 11, 2015)

Awesome job Adam that looks sooooo good!


----------



## tropics (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info 120*


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

Damn, that looks tasty!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Awesome job Adam that looks sooooo good!



Thanks Keith



DukeBurger said:


> Damn, that looks tasty! :points:




Thanks Duke.  Give it a try sometime.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Duke. Give it a try sometime.


Curing as we speak. Next Saturday is my due date


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Curing as we speak. Next Saturday is my due date :biggrin:



Awesome.


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice Job Adam, Looks great, If it taste anything like mine did its fantastic   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2015)

Well you didn't send me any to compare.


Thanks Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2015)

Shoot --------------  I thought I did, Sorry  Yours sure looked nice and meaty.

Gary


----------



## reinhard (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome looking Buckboard!!!  It's been a long time since I made some.  Great Job!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reinhard


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Reinhard said:


> Awesome looking Buckboard!!!  It's been a long time since I made some.  Great Job!! :points: Reinhard



Thanks.

Thanks for the point too


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm sure that is some "good stuff"! It looks excellent.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> I'm sure that is some "good stuff"! It looks excellent.


Thanks Todd.

I need to get more curing.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Got it sliced yesterday.


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice Job,   Looks REAL good     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice Job,   Looks REAL good     :points1:
> 
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary.

It wont replace belly but in is very good.


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2015)

I had some for breakfast,  Wish Bellies would come down around here

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2015)

gary s said:


> I had some for breakfast,  Wish Bellies would come down around here
> 
> Gary



Me too.  3.70 a lb here.


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2015)

Over $5.00 bucks here   Crazy


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2015)

gary s said:


> Over $5.00 bucks here   Crazy



Wow.  But you are in beef country.    Whats a brisket there?


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2015)

The last one I bought was $3.49


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2015)

gary s said:


> The last one I bought was $3.49



Bout the same here.

I need to try a packer,never smoked one.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 21, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Got it sliced yesterday.


How did I miss these beauty sliced pics? Awesome job!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> How did I miss these beauty sliced pics? Awesome job!
> 
> :points:



Thanks duke, my hobart does a great job at slicing.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2015)

I need to get more BBB going, how bout you Adam ?  I found some whole shoulder roasts for $1.08/lb with skin on, so gonna try cracklings too !


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2015)

I sure do Justin.

That's a great deal.


----------



## goensouth (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't wait to try. Finally found some TQ it's hard to find in my area but thanks to the Amish grocery I now have 4 pounds.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2015)

Goensouth said:


> I can't wait to try. Finally found some TQ it's hard to find in my area but thanks to the Amish grocery I now have 4 pounds.



Its hard to find here too.

I bet you will like it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2015)

Goensouth said:


> I can't wait to try. Finally found some TQ it's hard to find in my area but thanks to the Amish grocery I now have 4 pounds.





c farmer said:


> Goensouth said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to try. Finally found some TQ it's hard to find in my area but thanks to the Amish grocery I now have 4 pounds.
> ...



Here's where I get mine, maybe helpful or not...  But here ya go !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Goensouth said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to try. Finally found some TQ it's hard to find in my area but thanks to the Amish grocery I now have 4 pounds.
> ...



Never mind, they raised the price big time from the last time I ordered....  Unless ya really can't find it...  I'll be getting some elsewhere, but it'll be a while as I'm quite stocked up on it !


----------



## krboyd (Apr 21, 2015)

looks good


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 22, 2015)

How did I miss this post...Very good looking BBB.

I need to do a batch myself.

Steve


----------



## goensouth (Apr 22, 2015)

This was the best price I found online.I was going to order this and sell a few on ebay until I found it on a trip out of town. Walmart.com













Screenshot_2015-04-22-07-15-38.png



__ goensouth
__ Apr 22, 2015


----------



## goensouth (Apr 22, 2015)

That is for a case of 12 2 pound bags.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's where I get it-----$5.29 for a 2LB bag:

*WEGMANS*
[h1]Morton Tender Quick Home Meat Cure[/h1]
 
Write the first review

*Aisle/Location:*  17B


*$5.29*


DetailsNutritionDescriptionCustomer Reviews

*2 lb.*

Curing Meat in Your Kitchen: Morton Tender Quick Home Meat Cure may be used to cure meat, poultry, or game. Small cuts of meat such as pork chops, spareribs, and poultry are especially well suited for curing with Tender Quick, which will give the meat a characteristic pink color and cured flavor. Tender Quick is not a meat tenderizer. Further instructions are in the Morton Home Meat Curing Guide. Ordering information is available at www.mortonsalt.com. Home Meat Curing Methods: Visit our website at www.mortonsalt.com for more information on meat curing methods and tricks of the trade. Facebook: Find us at Facebook.com/MortonSalt. www.mortonsalt.com.
*Ingredients*
Salt, Sugar, Sodium Nitrate (0.5%) (Preservative), Sodium Nitrite (0.5%) (Preservative), Propylene Glycol.
*Warnings*
Keep out of the reach of children.
*Directions*
Use fresh or completely thawed frozen meat that is clean and chilled to 36-40 degrees F internal temperature. Use 1 tablespoon (1/2 oz.) of Tender Quick for each pound of meat, rubbing it into the meat thoroughly. Place in clean, food-grade plastic bag, tie securely, and refrigerate at 36-40 degrees F for 4 to 8 hours to cure, longer for larger or thicker cuts, up to 24 hours. Rinse meat prior to cooking. For brine curing, dissolve 1 cup Tender Quick in 4 cups cool water. Place meat in brine, using a ceramic plate or bowl to submerge it entirely. Prepare more brine if needed. Refrigerate and allow to cure 24 hours. Rinse meat after brining. Cook meat until done. Follow directions carefully


[img]http://www.wegmans.com/prodimg/873/200/024600019873.jpg[/img]







click to view larger


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2015)

KRBoyd said:


> looks good





kesmc27 said:


> How did I miss this post...Very good looking BBB.
> 
> I need to do a batch myself.
> 
> Steve


Thanks guys


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey c farmer  I love the flavor of BBB a little different then belly bacon, but I'm not sure I don't like the BBB the best, I have a 1/2 of a butt that has been curing and will be ready today. Going to make Pulled cured ham.

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2015)

It would be very hard for me to give up on belly bacon.

BBB is a nice change up thou.


----------

